# HELP! I put my eggs in the incubator air cell down!



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm new to incubation and just bought an incubator with an egg turner. I have been wanting one for a while and saw tractor supply has them on sale for $80. After reading the instructions throughly I started it up and it held temperature great for 24 hours. So, I went ahead and put I'll of the eggs in, BUT without knowing, I put them in with the air cell down! I started on 3/13/15 at 12:00 AM. It's now 3/14/15 at 12:00 P.M. Will the eggs be okay??? I have a total of 41, and its devastating to think I might have ruined my whole run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, they should be OK. Just flip them over and put them in there the right way.

And please keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Awsome thanks! On another note, I bought another thermometer/hydrometer yesterday and found that in the middle it was 103 degrees but on the outsides it was 99.5 degrees. So I probably lost the ones in the middle. It is a forced air, but I found the only way to get it even across the whole unit is if both vent plugs are pulled.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rotate the middle out to the outside and put the outside in the middle. Only candling will tell you if the higher temps killed the embryos. At this point its a little early for someone new to candling to give it a try. At seven days try candling. You want to see a tiny area of movement. 

Next question, what did you buy? Buying whatever Wal-Mart has is taking a big risk because very often they are wrong.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

It's an accurite humidity monitor. It was at lowes, the only place open last night.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

It's constantly changing...so I know wondering of its not right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will change. The unit cycles on an off. How I made certain mine was set properly, I listened for when it clicked on, recorded that temp. Then listened for when it clicked off and recorded that temp. I did that for three cycles. Added those numbers and divided by two. If it averaged out to the proper temp then I knew it was set right.

That is the one that should not be used. What you use to measure your temps is crucial for it to be accurate. Those Accurites most of the time are not. I have both the GQF digital and the Fluckers. The Fluckers I used in my roll-x. Measures both temp and humidity. 

Your feed store might have the GQF digital, the Fluckers is a reptile thermo and can be found on line or in a pet store.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine an all digital unit. The LG 9300


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's fine. They are adjustable if they are not holding the correct temp. If you have concerns then try the temp averaging to see what you get.

The issue right now, is it worth it since you're using that Accurite?


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Well the temperature on the thermostat stays perfect between 99.8 and 99.6. But if I home the temp probe around its different. So I'm wondering why a fan forced incubator has hot spots.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even with the forced air there is some variance in temps. Usually towards the corners is colder than in the middle. That's why if at all possible you measure in the middle. Get that temp right. Then when you candle put the outside eggs on the inside and the inside on the outside.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll do that next incubation period


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

Is the yoke supposed to move on day 3 of incubation?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really, but that's where you will see the movement. More like seeing a heart beat. Its very small and very surprising the first time you see it.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I've candled before but on day 14 on someone else's hatch. Most of the yokes if looked to move


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At 14 days the embryo has grown a lot. At seven days its still very small. No where near what you see at 14.


----------



## allstarnb (Mar 14, 2015)

I understand that. But at the end of day three the yoke moves around in the eggs considerable amount. So is it not developing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Read my PM, I explained what it is you're seeing.


----------

